# DW Farms is back!!



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Im back, I want to apoligize for not being around and missing all your questions. Been quite busy latley, but now things are starting to calm down. So Im here to help anwser questions, offer advice and Yes, Im still makign that harnesses. If you have any questions, please email, message me, call or whatever!
Thank You
Adam


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad your back!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back! We missed ya! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome back Adam :clap:


----------

